# Kayaking Poodle - Pictures and Video - Newport Beach + Through Arch Rock



## Sunny'sMoney (May 13, 2014)

If reincarnation exists, I always thought it would be nice to come back as a dog. Now I know that I want to come back as YOUR dog!

What great fun.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Love it! I'm signed up for a beginner's kayaking lesson next month, and one day I hope to do some kayak trips with my spoo Begley along for the ride!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What fun! Your little dumpling is wearing such a smile....sheer enjoyment. That's a beautiful place to spend some time...just gorgeous pictures.


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

Paddling with your pup, I LOVE IT! Great way to spend time together!


----------



## TheFastestPoodle (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies!

Here is another video where I take my family kayaking with friendly SEALS at SHELL BEACH DINOSAUR CAVES , Pismo Beach, California

Kayak SHELL BEACH DINOSAUR CAVES , Pismo Beach, California Kayaking Sea Caves, Seals - YouTube


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Just awesome! There are so many neat things the PF poodles get to do, aren't there?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

*Kayaking success!*

We've had Begley out in a Kayak twice now, and he's been really good both times. The first time was in a tandem, which was absolutely no problem. The second time, hubby and I each had our own kayak, and Begley was a bit nervous about us being in separate boats. But after about 20 minutes he settled in, and layed down in front of me, resting his chin on the edge of the cockpit for the rest of the paddle. I think he really enjoyed it!


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

Every Tofu post is a much needed mini-vacation for me!


----------



## TheFastestPoodle (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! Glad you all could come along for a mini vacation with me!

I'm glad to see there are other kayaking poodles!


----------



## TheFastestPoodle (Mar 7, 2013)

I took my family on another kayaking adventure in Upper Newport Bay - Here is the video:

UPPER NEWPORT BAY (Newport Back Bay) - Newport Beach - Kayak, Stand Up Paddle Board SUP, Canoe - YouTube

In the video, it takes a little while before I make my poodle appearance.

Here is a link to more pictures from this paddle:
https://sites.google.com/site/out2picture/california/newport-beach/x02

Here is a link with more information and pictures about this paddle:
https://sites.google.com/site/dave2kayak/upper-newport-bay

Happy paddling! Sincerely, Captain Tofu!


----------

